# AutoBody



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

Auto body prep station !!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

What up AutoBody !! Much love here !! Big Tray Deee


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

More AutoBody !!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

AutoBody !!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

AutoBody


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

More AutoBody


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

AutoBody Prep Station


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

More Nice Paint Booths


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

Get some clean shit outta Paint Booth like this


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice and clean work area is the only way to go


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice Big Shop...And a Nice clean AutoBody paint booth


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

Tha Porsche is clean


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice Big shop and another neat and clean AutoBody Paint Booth :thumbsup:


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

Big Dogg Status


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

More clean AutoBody Paint booths and nice projects:thumbsup:


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

The AutoBody Spray booth pictured here on the left is much like ours at school(same company,same exact booth, but not in the same shop)...Heated, well lit, and plenty of filters !! We have two!! Check out the very first reply that I made to this thread !!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

More Clean AutoBody Shops !!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

Cobra with some clean taping and body work...


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

Looks like some off brand masking paper...lol...But two clean AutoBody paint booths!!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice work here and nice AutoBody Spray booths!!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

More nice clean work, and nice AutoBody paint shops !!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

More Clean work...leggo AutoBody !!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice AutoBody work and paint booth !!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

Gotta love AutoBody!! Mixing room and Spray booth!!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

More Clean shit...AutoBody Let's get it !!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

AutoBody !!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

The Life....AutoBody !!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

Clean Work !!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

AutoBody !!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

Clean Shop....AutoBody !!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice !! AutoBody !!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looks good!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

KAKALAK said:


> looks good!


 Thanks Homie I'm still trying to figure out how to make my images larger tho !!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

My resporator...I never go in the booth without it...AutoBody !! 3M


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

I have several spots sanded down on my 1997 Dodge Ram 1500 hood with my DA Sander and 180grit paper....AutoBody !!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

Another view of my hood...I didn't have to take all the pait off...I would only do that with a Soda Blaster...not a DA:nono:


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

I made sheet metal repairs to one corner of the hood...added plastic filler and dolphin glaze too !!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

The top really wasen't that much work on my hood...AutoBody !!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

Lots and lots of prep and cleaning work here that I had to do to the underside of my hood !! AutoBody !!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

Another view of the underside of my 97' Dodge Ram hood after wax and grease remover and tack rag !!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

Got the underside primed...turned out pretty smooth too !!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

After a couple of coats of DTM Primer !!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

Mixing shit up !!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

Here I'm letting the spay gun needle, fluid tip and Air Cap soak in thinner !!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

My weapon of choice...DeVilbiss FGL3...AutoBody !!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice paint shaker and spray gun I'm holding !!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

My passion is in the Spay booth !! Big Tray Deee !!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

Me >>>> Big Tray Deee !! AutoBody !!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

Year Two !! AutoBody Big Tray Deee!!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







:worship:


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

Get One !! AutoBody !!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice AutoBody !! DA Sander !!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

Nation Detroit !! DA Sander...AutoBody !!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

Palm Finish Sander....Nation Detroit !! AutoBody !!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

Finally got my Ram Hood based and cleared on the underside !! I used about 8oz of Clear....AutoBody!!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm going to start Wet Sanding the top side on Mon My Ram Hood...AutoBody !!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


 Thanks Homie @DROPITLOW:wave:


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

After using a guide coat I found several areas that were low spots  Nothing that couldn't be refinished...I was able to level those areas with my board file and 180grit paper AutoBody !!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

Basically Finishing Touches...I put 3 more coats of DTM Primer on Wednesday that's ready to be wet sanded with 400grit wet/dry sand paper before base and clear coats...AutoBody !!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

Wet Sanded with 400grit...AutoBody !!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

I believe I had put on my first coat of High gloss clear here...AutoBody !!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

Cut and polish after 3 coats of clear !! AutoBody !!


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

Ready to Install grill and mount hood at hinges !! AutoBody !!


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

what school is it?


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

AuggieStyle said:


> what school is it?


 It's called PENTA in Perrysburg Ohio !!


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Tray Deee said:


> View attachment 762281
> Palm Finish Sander....Nation Detroit !! AutoBody !!


HUTCHINS BITCH!!! FUK NATIONAL


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

BRADFORD said:


> HUTCHINS BITCH!!! FUK NATIONAL


 Yeah that's a good one too!!


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Its a nice setup until somebody leaves the front door open and you get dry spray :facepalm:


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

Roll Pan I painted a couple of years ago for my truck.


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

Before pics of a Chevy I did in my own workshop....


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

Rust was definitely hiding underneath the chrome moldings...


----------

